# Black Angus Bull - Breed at Night?



## lbeachy01

Hello,
I purchased a 4 year old Black Angus bull here several months ago. The owner said that this bull does his breeding at night time. 
I have 15 open heifers currently running with him and have not seen him ride any of them yet. Although he does do a lot of sniffing. I have snuck out a few times at night but have never caught him in the act.
I grew up around dairy cows and have never heard of such.
So I'm wondering - have any of you ever had your black angus bull - do the breeding at night?


----------



## charloisfarmer

I do know people are going to put bulls with there cows in the fall when it's cooler because in the summer there mor active in the evening they kind of get lazy in the day


----------



## tnsalersbreeder

lbeachy01 said:


> Hello,
> I purchased a 4 year old Black Angus bull here several months ago. The owner said that this bull does his breeding at night time.
> I have 15 open heifers currently running with him and have not seen him ride any of them yet. Although he does do a lot of sniffing. I have snuck out a few times at night but have never caught him in the act.
> I grew up around dairy cows and have never heard of such.
> So I'm wondering - have any of you ever had your black angus bull - do the breeding at night?



Either they are all bred already and settled and thus he keeps sniffing to see if they come back into heat but is not breeding them because they are already bred and not coming back in or he is not breeding them at all. Only real way to know is to have the cows preg checked or the bull semen tested and also make sure he hasn't broken his member and that everything is working okay.


----------

